

Show HN: DialASmile - tell people why you love them, even when you're not around - jodoglevy

Hey guys, I've been working on this cool little side project and was wondering everyone's thoughts on it. Check it out at www.dialasmile.me<p>I came up with the idea while trying to create a romantic gift for my girlfriend. Her last boyfriend had made a webpage with all the reasons he loved her on it, and so of course I wanted to one up him! So I decided I'd set up a phone number that she could call whenever I'm not around and she's lonely, that would speak all the reasons I love her out loud. I ended up making one for my mom too for Mother's Day, and she loved it, so I thought, "Hey maybe I'll turn this into a web app so everyone can do it!"<p>One month later and its out! It's called DialASmile, and it allows you to create cute "dialers" for friends, family, and significant others. When they call the DialASmile phone number, they can hear all the reasons you love them, think they're awesome, etc, spoken out loud to them. Makes a cool little anniversary, holiday (or maybe even father's day!) gift. It's free to use to start, and if you use the promo code 'makedadsmile' between now and father's day you can get upgraded to an even better dialer for free.<p>Please check it out. I'd love to hear any improvements or pain points anyone has :)
======
X4
Integration:

Nice idea, but you should link that lonely island to twitter/facebook as
(Mobile-/Web-)App for higher availability.

Design:

The Twitter bootstrap looks ugly. Why not use warmer colors and stock photos
that spread a warmer feel. Customizable SmilePages that contain all the love
at a secure/private link would also help spreading.

~~~
jodoglevy
Thanks for the feedback. I'll try warmer colors and see how that looks, I'm
definitely not a design guru :)

Can you explain your integration idea a little more? Not sure what you mean by
higher availability. Like make it into a facebook app or something?

------
youngdev
Nice idea. Put more information on some pages i.e. About. Also are you using
Twillo?

~~~
jodoglevy
Yup using Twilio, it's been really easy to work with so far. Definitely going
to fill out the about page soon, just wanted to push this thing out before
father's day! Thanks for the feedback.

